# Pretty important lesson for new guys, or guys new to Mortons Tender Quick.



## lcsmokeaddict (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, lets say, yep. Im definitely, 100% new to this group. New to smoking? Nope, been around it, and doing it damn near all my life.

New to MTQ? Oh yeah.

Learned the hard way, stuffs pretty dang salty. 

Now mind you, my process of making jerky was, and for the most part is not usda food safe process. But, im still here, so I'm not going to judge people, nor am i hunting to be judged.

But I digress, MTQ, is a good product, and I'll be backing it for my jerky since it pretty much takes out a lot of 'brine work' for me. Its like 'just add water' brine, thats going to cure your meat, and ensure your loved ones safety, as well as yours.

Salty stuff. You are NOT going to want to add more salt.

Hell, my next attempt, im going to use simply MTQ, and water, soak for 24 hrs, rinse the living hell out of it(im talking at least three times), then make a marinade, and soak it for 12. Pat dry it, crack some pepper corns over, and cold smoke that puppy for oh, i dunno. A day or two.

Im thinking a sweet and citrus marinade to offset the original salty of MTQ. 

Unless one of yall more experienced MTQ users can help me omit the need for rinse and second soak.


----------



## dukeburger (Oct 5, 2016)

Did you use 1.5 Tablespoon per pound of meat or 1.5 teaspoon?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2016)

I've seen two different ways for making Jerky, from Mortons, using their TQ

One is using 1 TBS of TQ per pound of meat, soaking for 1 or 2 hours.

The other is using 1.5 tsp of TQ per pound of meat, and soaking over night.

Any time I use TQ for anything, I never add any salt----There is generally the right amount in the TQ itself.

Here is my Index of Smokes, in Step by Step form---There are a lot of TQ cured Items included:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2016)

Why not use cure #1? Takes out the salt factor. At ratio of 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds of meat a pound of cure goes a long way. If I used TQ with my Thai Jerky recipe it would be way too salty. The soy sauce and the fish sauce mixed with TQ wouldn't work. That's why I prefer using cure #1 for jerky is I can use other salty flavors.


----------



## lcsmokeaddict (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm use to cure #1, that was bread and butter for my folks growing up with em. Cure#1 I've got, i also have MTQ.

As for the question of 1.5 t or 1.5T spoon per pound, i forewent that route, and followed the bags instructions per gallon of water to make a brine solution. I believe a cup (if i remember correctly) per gallon. And rinse post soak.

I will try a ratio of 1.5 per pound in a marinade. 

Once i master this sweet and spicy ginger pop pork jerky recipe, I promise yall will see it up. Real quick. Or slow, since I cold smoke my meats. 

Off to investigate Bears link (THANK YOU! For making it easy for me to find!)

And Dirt, trust me, that thai jerky, thats on my list of 'must do's'. Looks so damn delicious!


----------



## lcsmokeaddict (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, Bear. 

Now i know, where I am going when I get home tonight. Back to that link to put notes in my jerky book. Kudos!


----------



## dukeburger (Oct 5, 2016)

SQWIB has some jerky recipes using TQ as well. His Honey BBQ flavor is one I do often. Good write up and worth a read!

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174131/sqwibs-jerky-recipes*


----------



## lcsmokeaddict (Oct 5, 2016)

My god, ive looked at those ones too!

This guy, personally, has never really ventured out with flavors. 

I mean yeah, ive got 2, that aren't the basic, 'original' salty jerky. That's bout it.

One on the way, that I've been tinkering with for months. (And when i say months, that means in excess of 12, but, i feel better not saying years.) Lol!

To me, i like the salted, you know what youre going to get, run of the mill jerky. Love it. Love being able to grab a bag, throw it in a backpack, and go camp/fishing for the weekend and not have to lug around the cooler.

But, once the weather (as it is now) starts to run away, my taste buds start to venture.  

Plus, how can having new tools, and new recipies, ever be a bad thing?

I mean, yeah, this batch was salty to me, but the smoke was so on point it was edible. :grilling_smilie:

And what i didn't eat, the guys at my work devoured. (Less than 10 min and gone.)


----------

